# strange behavior - grass stuffed in mouth



## Blue eyes (Aug 20, 2012)

I am actually asking this for my niece since I have no answers for her. 
She is on the east coast and her bunny above, who is let out daily for romps in the grass, has started stuffing her face with grass and just running around with it hanging in her mouth. She's just keeping it in her mouth like that. (My niece isn't sure if her bun is male or female. It's at least 5 years old.)

Any ideas?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 20, 2012)

Is the rabbit doing anything with the grass? Intact females can make a nest and act pregnant even if they are not. Since you niece doesn't know the sex, it it very likely that the rabbit is not fixed. It would be a good idea to get the rabbit sexed (should not be too hard). 

Sometimes rabbits do things for fun, so it could just be the rabbit having fun. 

It would be a good idea for your niece to keep an eye on the rabbit and see if there is any nest making (usually using hay and fur) as that is a sign of a false pregnancy.


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 20, 2012)

If it is a sign of false pregnancy and she begins building a nest, is there anything that should be done or do you just let her do what she's doing?

Oh, and no, she's not doing anything with the grass -- just keeping it in her mouth.
I asked if she was pulling out fur and she said no. She also said all poos are normal and she's acting healthy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 20, 2012)

Just like our little Bonny used to do with shredded newspaper--looked like a giant bowtie and she'd stuff a box full with it. She was also neutered but still exhibited some of the courting behaviors too.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 20, 2012)

I would just let her do what she is doing. I would also provide a box just incase the rabbit wants to make a nest.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 20, 2012)

You generally don't want to disturb building a nest, but with a false pregnancy they will usually destroy it after a little while. 

If there is not nest building and she running around with grass, then probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks all! I'm sure she's glad she doesn't need to worry.


----------



## caustin4 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ferkel did that before she got spayed. She collected grass and stuffed a hole she had dug in the backyard. Her false pregnancy lasted a few days then she was over it.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 21, 2012)

Definitely a false pregnancy! (Unless of course, it is a real pregnancy!)  Just act as though she is pregnant, give her a box, and she'll get over it!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 21, 2012)

OMG that is such a cute pic! lol!


----------



## kitsu4tail (Aug 22, 2012)

if she dose make a nest dont be surprised if you find an explosion of fur :biggrin: mine have have done this.


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG so cute.


----------



## cwolfec (Aug 23, 2012)

that is the cutest picture! haha! i love the giant mouthful!


----------



## eclairemom (Aug 23, 2012)

I have to agree that is the cutest thing EVER


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 23, 2012)

I too agree that the photo is just soo cute! And my niece just took it with her cell phone to ask me what was going on.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 23, 2012)

Just loved the pic too!


----------



## whitelop (Aug 24, 2012)

I would just let her continue with what she's doing, because its probably ADORABLE! (As long as there is not health issue, of course)
I would LOVE it if my bun ran around with grass in her mouth like that!


----------

